

Twitter-Microsoft Bing Deal Confirmed, But So Is Facebook-Bing - ritubpant
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20091021/exclusive-guess-who-else-is-coming-to-dinner-twitter-microsoft-bing-deal-confirmed-but-so-is-facebook-bing/

======
axod
I'm not sure I want search results to be littered with tweets. Am I the only
one? How do you apply page rank/relevance etc to 140 chars?

~~~
senthil_rajasek
retweets are one way to quantify relevance. "real people" are not going to
retweet something unless they find it meaningful.

~~~
riffer
I like the idea, but what's going to stop a bot from re-tweeting?

~~~
siong1987
If a lot of people have retweeted you, you are ranked higher on the list,
which means that your retweet is ranked higher than retweet from a bot.

~~~
Devilboy
Yes but nothing stops a botter from running thousands of bots re-tweeting the
main spambot's tweets.

------
pierrefar
I'm getting an error message: "Twitter search results are currently
unavailable."

Fail Whale on Bing?

------
sachinag
Per @ev: <http://www.bing.com/twitter>

~~~
albertsun
Ewww. I'm sorry, but that page is so ugly my hand impulsively closed it before
I could even begin to consider the content.

~~~
andreyf
Yeah, at first glance, it looks like a tag cloud with a bunch of adsense
underneath. Funny how we interpret visual patterns...

------
tonystubblebine
One thing to keep in mind about the size of Facebook's contribution is that
not all of their status updates are public. Kara says they do 40M updates per
day, but I can't imagine that very many of those are public.

------
sridhar_iyer
this is trying to solve a problem that does not exist. People use search for
definitive answers to their questions.. tweets hardly fit the bill.

------
chaostheory
Both are non-exclusive... Couldn't someone else do the same partnership or am
I missing something?

~~~
leej
yep. google is too in talks with twitter.

------
adamBA
ummm is this twitters first revenue making step????

am i really far off or has everyone overlooked this? or are they going to give
it away from free because their more concerned about growing the community
rather than making $$$

------
ilyak
Searchable twitter/facebook? Expect a tide of spam soon.

